# College and Hunting



## iplax13 (Apr 2, 2013)

can anyone help me????????


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd probably keep the bow in your car and then during gun season go out with your friends on the weekends? I dont know have some problem solving skills, afterall you are now a big kid in college. :embara:


----------



## jk3campbell (Jun 11, 2016)

Not a good idea to keep a bow in your car in warm weather. The high temps inside can damage strings and limbs. I assume you are talking about college and living on campus. Does your school have an archery club, might be a way to get a place to store it on or near campus. Maybe a nearby range would let you store it there between practice sessions or at a friend's place who lives off campus.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MinnesotaBowhu1 (Feb 26, 2019)

While I lived on campus we were able to check our guns in to the police station on campus but as far as bows go we just kept them in our car.


----------



## jaydenluke (Jul 1, 2019)

Heat for extended periods of time is a bag thing for bows. For future reference I’d get a storage units with HVAC


----------



## rmatthews131 (Nov 6, 2019)

I had the same problem, but ended up finding a buddy who lives near campus to keep my bow.


----------

